# Every One On TeguTalk Get Together Meet/greet/intrduce/make friends



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

okay so i made this because ive met very few reptile inthusiest on this site but ive made some awesome friends and met some amazing people  so i thought id help out old and new members, say who you are, start a conversation with someone, dont be shy  Im BlackendMetalDeathHead so whats up nice ot meet you all!!! and thanks to those who have made me feel so welcomed here!!


----------



## Josh (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to meet you, I'm Josh!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

OH MY GOD...... you have 7 stars!!! O_O how the..geeze..and i was calling anther guy General... i guess youd be Master 7star Josh. Nice to meet you!!! how are you?  havent talked to you sense someone botherd me didnt figure you actually talked to members to be friendly thought you were just a admin  Im Kannyon! <.< wait did i do something wrong?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Its been a pleasure chatting with you, im chris aka retastic


----------



## frost (Jun 23, 2011)

hey there names justin.=]


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Its been a pleasure chatting with you, im chris aka retastic



Like wise like wise!!!!  not many are so talkative on here but allot read more than post or chat. i prefer to discuss my interests with people with same or simular interest!!!hallo justin!! :O


Josh said:


> Nice to meet you, I'm Josh!



i forgot to make your reply a reply but i put one under you


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 23, 2011)

only been here a few days and already 10 threads?


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> only been here a few days and already 10 threads?



Who me or You?


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 23, 2011)

you but i dont mean it in a mean way


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

lol well besides music, & writing im passionet about reptiles is why and love talking about them. besides it makes things active here so its a good thing


----------



## Riplee (Jun 23, 2011)

Li is here!!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Riplee said:


> Li is here!!



hi hi


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is Kaseem, but on forums i go by "Strange_evil" or "Strange" , but don't let my name intimidate you i am actually a pretty cool guy and love to talk reptile ha ha. My user name is mostly due to the fact i am a Anime Fanatic ...


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm Alexi! But I think most of you figured that out anyway. 

I don't mind all the new threads, it is getting more people to chat which IMO is a great thing. It's a forum! I know I joined to talk about tegus and other animals. I'm assuming most of you joined to do the same.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I'm not super chatty. I'm Laura and I live in FL. I like tegus.


----------



## montana (Jun 23, 2011)

I go by montana but I was raised by wolves so my real name is Wooooo Wooo Woo


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 23, 2011)

my real name is Gary but if you call me a snail i will maim you till your paralysed


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Hi everyone my name is Kaseem, but on forums i go by "Strange_evil" or "Strange" , but don't let my name intimidate you i am actually a pretty cool guy and love to talk reptile ha ha. My user name is mostly due to the fact i am a Anime Fanatic ...



anime ftw!!!


rhetoricx said:


> I'm Alexi! But I think most of you figured that out anyway.
> 
> I don't mind all the new threads, it is getting more people to chat which IMO is a great thing. It's a forum! I know I joined to talk about tegus and other animals. I'm assuming most of you joined to do the same.



so im guessing its a good thing i joined? 



laurarfl said:


> Well, I'm not super chatty. I'm Laura and I live in FL. I like tegus.



hallo hallo


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 23, 2011)

Im sarah. Nice to meet you!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> Im sarah. Nice to meet you!



**shakes your hand and pats your head at same time then inspects you ike a scientist in a anime** im kannyon pleasure to meet your aquaintance  *throws cupcakes all around for everyone**


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello all! I'm Jen 
I like all critters especially ones with scales.
I live in Rhode island, .. umm I got nothing else for now


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

jmulley6 said:


> Hello all! I'm Jen
> I like all critters especially ones with scales.
> I live in Rhode island, .. umm I got nothing else for now



ello again O__O nice to remeet you im sure


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 23, 2011)

My real name is Laura and I like most animals, except birds!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 23, 2011)

birds!! oye birds do not like me!!! >.< i walked into a bird store to get one for my mother on her birthday and i got attacked by 6 frakkin free roaming pets of the 2 owners who were giant birds and one was abused with no feathers and even it attacked me and they pecked/bit the frakk out of me!!!! D: birds are no bueno!!!!!!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi I'm Lisa and I am a total forum junkie.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 24, 2011)

I really want a parrot, but I have so many little lizards that would be completely freaked out, lol!


----------

